# Nove Extreme vs Tek Lights



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am having a real hard time paying for the Tek Lights. I know they are 'way' better than the Nova Extreme (better individual reflectors etc on the Tek Light, but the price is just so much more after adding the 4 bulbs, brackets, shield etc., I am at 444.00.

The Nova Extreme comes with 4 bulbs, two I will have to replace the 2 actinics with 2 6700 so as to have 2 10000K and 2 6700K bulbs. I am looking at the 48". It would be around 250 at the most. A significant cost difference.

I assume theNova Extreme will push significant light into the tank?

Advice?

Chris


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

The Nova Extreme Pro has individual reflectors and comes with 6 bulbs. Three are actinic though. The Nova Extreme has no individual reflectors. Honestly, for a planted tank you don't need individual reflectors. 

This light has all 6700k bulbs for the price you are looking for: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...hallpartial&Ntk=All&N=2004&Ntt=aqualight&Np=1


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.specialty-lights.com

go to this site , they have good deals on tek fixtures

Tek Light T5 Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting 4ft 4 bulb 216W for 319.00 and bulbs are included and free shipping

or get the New Wave T5 HO Fluorescent Grow Light 4ft 4 Bulb 216W for 247.99 , its like a tek fixture<--- ill be getting this one for my 90 gallon tank soon , its cheaper and my friend has one and i like it

I got my tek for 260.00 shipped 36 inches


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

Nove extreme is good , i used to have 1, but , damn , their fans are noisey and its ugly!


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

Get a tek cuz it has no fans or ah retrofit supplies if u have a hood


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Cdub, I assume this is for the 72 bowfront you mentioned in another post. If so, the Nova will do the job. It's not the same quality as the Tek Light, but it will cut it for a 72. And I don't think the fan is too noisy. 

As for lamps, I'm running mine with a 6700K, a 10,000K, and two "Planta" lamps. They are supposed to have good PAR, but they're expensive.

The only caveat is that someday you might get it in your mind that you'd rather have the "BMW" than the "Ford" after all. I've thought that at times, but then what would I do with the fixture I already have? If you're one of those people who just can't live without the best, buy the Tek up front.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

All I can add is that the bulb cover/lense on my tek light doesn't fit worth a #@[email protected] - very frustrating!


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

The new Nova Extreme Pro has INDIVIDUAL REFLECTORS! They are just as good as the TEK'S. If you don't believe me go to Reef Central. 

See for yourself: http://www.current-usa.com/nova_extreme_pro


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed, ummyeah, I agree with you. I believe the "NEP" is a better overall value when compared to the Tek.

The OP doesn't need 6 lamps of the "Pro" though, which makes the decision a bit more.... involved. The non "Pro" version doesn't have the individual reflectors. 

It's also important to note that by virtue of the form factor, the fan in the nova extreme would likely be more noisy than those in the "Pro" version. The 80mm fan in my Orbit is quite acceptable noise-wise. It is, of course, not silent; since these lamps operate best at slightly cooler temperatures than they would be at otherwise fans are beneficial. 

Canoe summed it up well, if the notion of having 'less than the best' bothers you, it'd probably be better to do that inevitable upgrade right at the beginning.


----------



## tacks (Jun 19, 2006)

I am from the school that says : you get what you pay for. I just got the 6-54tek ho andit is worth every penny. thanks Ed


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, I just ordered the 4 - 56 tek, and ordered the t5 bulbs from Dr Fosters. I ordered two 6700K and two 10000K bulbs.

Will I be able to grow HC with this light on a 72 gal?

Chris


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Chris, how much was the Tek?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The bulbs don't sound like Giesemann brand. What brand did you go with? I'm getting the very same fixture for my 75.


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

6000K Midday Sun T5 HO Fluorescent I got this for my tek

go to www://reefgeek.com they have some cheap lamps


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

cdub1955 said:


> Okay, I just ordered the 4 - 56 tek, and ordered the t5 bulbs from Dr Fosters. I ordered two 6700K and two 10000K bulbs.
> 
> Will I be able to grow HC with this light on a 72 gal?
> 
> Chris




you will be fine , 10k is pretty bright


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

cleekdafish said:


> you will be fine , 10k is pretty bright


Uh. Are you basing "brightness" off the color temperature of the bulbs?


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

epicfish,

I got the TEK from AquaCave, I won't post the price here, but it was the best I could find. I did not order the bulbs from them, rather went to Dr Fosters for those. You are correct they are not Geissman's. I got a mixture of the 2 6700 and 2 10000 based on discussions in another thread. The bulbs were certainly cheaper than Geissman's. 

I will experiment as I go along I am sure....

Chris


----------



## howie (Mar 27, 2007)

I brought both. Nova extreme have fans that are really loud. So I returned it and brought the TEK. Love it. Grows plants really fast. I use 6700K and 10000K evenly. I get really good results.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Just for clarification, howie, you bought the Nova Extreme and not the Nova Extreme Pro, correct?


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

The Nova extreme company gotta do something better with their noisy fans.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

cdub1955 said:


> epicfish,
> 
> I got the TEK from AquaCave, I won't post the price here, but it was the best I could find. I did not order the bulbs from them, rather went to Dr Fosters for those. You are correct they are not Geissman's. I got a mixture of the 2 6700 and 2 10000 based on discussions in another thread. The bulbs were certainly cheaper than Geissman's.
> 
> ...


Doh. I wish you saw some of my other posts....Tek 4x54W.

AquaCave: $281.95
Carolina Reefs: $239.66

Oh well.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Doh. I wish you saw some of my other posts....Tek 4x54W.
> 
> AquaCave: $281.95
> Carolina Reefs: $239.66
> ...


I didn't place my order yet! On my way to California Reefs! :biggrin:

Edit: Maybe I got the wrong site. I didn't see any TEK lights for sale.  Oh, well. It happens.


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's the TEK's at Carolina Reefs: http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_2_21&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you, gsd78! I'm getting old and my eyes don't work so well. I read it as California, not Carolina. :icon_redf 

Thank you for taking the time to look up the exact link for me. I just placed my order! That price is the best I have seen anywhere!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Complexity said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look up the exact link for me. I just placed my order! That price is the best I have seen anywhere!


Yea, I stumbled upon that price while buying some coral from Carolina Reefs.  Best deal IMO.


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the fans on the Nova Extreme Pro just as loud as the Nova Extreme fixtures?


----------



## ken238 (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't have the nova extreme but I had nova extreme pro 72inch that one the fan that loud because it had 4 fan 2 on top 2 on side but it is very bright check on dr. foster and smith they are on sale now


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a note on extreme pro reflectors, they may be equal to tek reflectors, but the tek 2 are likely an improvement. Just then you have to decide if the difference in price is worth that upgrade.


----------



## davruns (Jul 7, 2007)

I noticed that most people are going with the 4 or 6 bulb teks for a 75g.

Would the 8 bulb be complete overkill? I'm wanting to hang the light higher above the tank which would require more wattage as some would be lost due to the height.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL When I was looking at Teks I was trying to decide if *2x54* would end up overkill for my 90gal (I want a low-light tank, though). 

In a big tank like a 75gal the WPG really breaks down. 2-3 wpg really will be a high light, high maintenance tank, ESPECIALLY with a Tek over it. So I'd say 8x54 is definitely overkill. I can't imagine the amount of CO2 and ferts you'd have to pump in there to try and keep up with that lighting?

From what I've heard and seen of Teks, hanging the light higher over the tank will just end up blinding the viewers.


----------



## davruns (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Lauralee, thats good to know. So how high do you guys generally hang these over the tank, about a foot?

Also, does anyone know how the bulb/switch configuration is on the 6bulb tek? For instance, On the 4bulb tek, switch1 controls the 2 outside bulbs and switch2 controls the 2 inside bulbs.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

On the 6 bulb Tek its 2 bulbs on one cord and 4 bulbs on other cord.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Replacement fans would be inexpensive.


----------

